# mount --bind?



## decrease789 (May 21, 2005)

whats the equivalent of   
	
	



```
mount --bind /var/ftp/incoming /home/bob/incoming
```
in os x?


----------



## elander (May 21, 2005)

Maybe this works for you:

mount localhost:/path/to/real/file /path/to/chrooted/directory


----------



## dinna (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi! This didn't help for me. I tried

sudo mount localhost:/Volumes/Untitled /target/folder

but i got

mount_nfs: can't mount /Volumes/Untitled from localhost onto /target/folder: Connection refused

I've tried with diskutil as well, but no luck.


----------

